# Pre-shipping disaster



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I was preparing to ship out some frogs today and put 3 PCM gel packs on top of a viv light fixture to warm up. Unknown to me at the time two of the three had been cut. When the PCM turned to liquid it leaked out, all over the light fixture, underneath the glass top, through saran wrap and into a viv. I know it got into the viv because I can smell the PCM in there when I open the door. I think it got on a frog though and that's where I'm really really worried and concerned. I saw the other thread about getting the stuff on your hands and I read the safety data sheet. But my frog is sitting there kinda hunkered down to a plant leaf, just sitting there. I've misted it several times with water hoping to wash of any of the PCM stuff that may have gotten on it. I'm pretty sure something is wrong because I went in there and was just about able to pick it right up, that doesn't happen with any frog I have. I'm worried fellow froggers. Anything else I can do to help my frog? 
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh that sucks. I would capture the frogs in that viv as quickly as I could and remove them to temporary housing. Once he's been out of there a while, you should be able to smell it if any got on him. I really don't know what you can do other than repeated misting. 
I have switched to Phase 22 Panels as too many leakers were being returned to me for deposit. It would take a lot to puncture a panel.
I also warm mine in warm water in the kitchen sink.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Doug, I moved them to an empty viv. I've removed a couple plant leaves I suspect got some goop (technical term) on them. I gave them a pretty thurough spraying hoping to wash off anything that might have gotten on them. So far so good. I'll try and sniff some frog later tonight, I hope it doesn't keep me up all night lol.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Max got the MSDS from the manufacturer. Here is the link. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/79364-cryopak-gel.html#post703899


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Doug, I remember seeing that link in the thread about the frogger who got the gel on his hands. It seems overnight the viv cooled off and the PCM material changed back into solid form. I was able to go in the viv this morning and pick out solid globs of the PCM material. Hopefully I got all of it. There wasn't a lot, but even a drop is too much. I also left the viv open last night to let it air out. I'll probably leave it open all day today too.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

That's exactly why we switched from gel packs to panels at Josh's Frogs. Too many were leaking when they became liquid. The panels are a little more expensive, but I can't see anyone having one of those accidentally leak, short of running it over with a car or stabbing it.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Zach, this has totally changed my thinking. I'm gonna order some of the rigid panels and do away with the gel packs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> That's exactly why we switched from gel packs to panels at Josh's Frogs. Too many were leaking when they became liquid. The panels are a little more expensive, but I can't see anyone having one of those accidentally leak, short of running it over with a car or stabbing it.


"Pound for pound" they really are not more expensive. A panel contains 1.5 to 2 times as much phase change material as the pouches do. Taking that and the infinitely reusable aspect into account, they are well worth the extra money.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I would soak the frog as well in some spring water or treated water so that it has a chance to flush some of that from it's system or can wash off any residue that may be left behind.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Took Me three days to get that smell off my hands when I get some on me. Smells like the crap they put in glow sticks. Would opening the pouches you have left and pouring the goop into a small flat plastic bottle like some of the smaller liquor bottles work for future use. That way you don't have to trash the useable material you still have. I don't know how many you still have so it might not be worth the effort. Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. When I got home today I gave him another "power wash" with the sprayer and soaked him in some chest deep spring water. He looked normal and active today. I think if there had been any negative reaction I would have seen it by now.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

After that power wash he's probably too scared to show any signs, just in case you power wash him again 

Jake


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I think they enjoy it, last time I did it he came out with a shower cap and a loofah in his little frog hands lol.

I think everyone is fine and back to acting normal. The viv still smells a bit though.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I think they enjoy it, last time I did it he came out with a shower cap and a loofah in his little frog hands lol.
> 
> I think everyone is fine and back to acting normal. The viv still smells a bit though.


Glad to see they survived!


----------

